# Connecting six televisions to two satellite feeds, a FiOS TV feed, and a camera feed.



## Standard (May 26, 2011)

Hello guys,

I'm in a new construction house and six televisions are to be placed throughout the rooms. At each point where a TV is supposed to go, there are two coaxial feeds. All of the coaxial throughout the house trace back to a central location, where there are currently three splitters setup. Two separate splitters are for the two different satellite services we have, that both require receivers and the other splitter is for our FiOS feed that goes to our FiOS TV receivers. We were thinking about purchasing a fourth splitter for our home camera system feed, but we realized we might need a better solution with the house only being wired for two coaxial sources at each entertainment point. 

We're looking for a system that will allow us to input all of these sources into one device, and then broadcast all of them through one coaxial feed to one third party receiver at the point of each TV, that will be used to interact with and control the sources all located in one location. In the future, this solution will need to be able to expand into or be compatible with our house-wide audio hook-ups. 

This is how I believe it could work out, but I am open to any streamlined solutions. 

Thanks for all of your advice in advance, and let me know if you need any clarification of our setup.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:

Are the two satellite sources DirecTV and Dish?


----------



## Standard (May 26, 2011)

mechman said:


> Welcome to HTS. :wave:
> 
> Are the two satellite sources DirecTV and Dish?


Thank you, mechman.

Yes, they are DirecTV and Dish.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I know hotels use technology like this, but sadly I'm not sure what brand / setup they are. If you are going full HD, I imagine the install would not be cheap because the unit would have to encode the signals on the QAM / ATSC tuner band (like receiving local HD through the cable company using the TV as a tuner).

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------

